# Help with Nero 7 software



## edwardsd (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello, everyone! I recently bought and installed an NEC 3550 DVD burner in my PC. I am running XP Pro on this machine. I have been trying to burn my home movies from my MiniDV camcorder to DVDs and I have not been able to get it to work.

My camcorder has a Firewire port that allows me to capture the video from the camcorder to the PC. I have captured a file using a program that converts the video data to an .avi file when it captures it. This program will also let me capture the data in MPEG format.

I have tried to burn this file to a DVD using Nero 7. This verison of Nero is an OEM bundled version that was included with the NEC DVD burner. I have also gone to the Nero website and upgraded the bundled software to the newest Nero 7 Ultra Edition. this was a free upgrade for purchasers of the OEM bundled versions.

Reading through the user manuals for the Nero software, I came to the conclusion that I cannot burn DVDs using Nero Express (which is only one of the applications included in the Nero 7 software). I believe I have to use the Nero Vision application. 

When I go to Nero Vision I have the options of making a video CD or other video formats which are DVD Video and SuperVideoCD. I am trying to use a DVD -R disk. I have tried using the Make Video CD option and Nero takes my source .avi file and encodes it then when it tries to burn it to the disk it tells me that I have the wrong format disk in the dribve. I am using a DVD -R disk and Nero says that for the Video CD I need to use a CDRW disk.

I have tried burning Video CDs before with other software and I was never happy with the resolution and quality of them when I tried to play them back on my home DVD player. So, I wanted to burn the file to a DVD disk in -R format. My home DVD player supports this.

When I try to select the Other Video Formats, to burn a DVD Video, I get an info window that pops up and tells me"


DVD-Video Multichannel Plug-in required

Missing features: MPEG-2 Video Encoding

To perform the requested action, DVD-Video Multichannel Plug-in is required. This Plug-in will enhance your Nero applications with audio/video technologies: MPEG-2, Dolby Digital 2 Channel, Dolby Digital 5.1, and CPRM.

You can also enhance your current product with this functionality if you upgrade to the full version of Nero.


So, am I to believe that with the OEM bundled version of Nero, that I RECEIVED WITH A "DVD" BURNER !!!!, I am not able to burn "DVDs" !!!!!:upset:


Is this the case, or am I doing something wrong and simply don't know how to use the software ? :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they will upgrade you to the full version from the oem for a fraction of the retail price,i did it a couple of months ago and from memory it cost AU$49,which is only about 25% of the normal retail price here
i was using the free version of deepburner whilst waiting for nero to come up with a version that would work with vista,so try it and see if it does the job for you
|MG| Free Download - DeepBurner Free 1.8.0.224


----------



## edwardsd (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the response dai ! I did go to Nero and upgrade my OEM version to the new enhanced edition, and their site says the enhanced edition contains the plug-in capabilities, but I still cannot burn video DVDs, only CDRWs or data DVDs. I guess the free upgrade to the enhanced edition that they offer to OEM purchasers is not the same as the full retail version. 

The Deep Burner software you linked to, will it allow me to burn video directly to a DVD ? I don't want to burn Video CDs I want to burn my video files directly to a DVD in the -R format. I mean I guess I could try a Video CD, but I will have to go buy some CDRW disks. I have CDRs and I just bought a spindle of DVD -R disks, but I don't have any CDRW disks.

I just can't believe that I go buy a DVD burner and I can't use the software that was bundled with it to burn DVDs.:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l the full demo version of nero it will run for 30 days
deepburner will burn to any disk
cd
cdrw
dvd
dvdrw


----------



## nick.rambo (Jan 11, 2007)

A lot of people :wink: downloaded the demo and googled serials for the full version of the Nero 7 software. 

A lot of people didn't spend $49.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*nick.rambo*, a lot of people get banned from this forum for suggesting illegal activities here. I suggest you take another look at the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct.


----------



## nick.rambo (Jan 11, 2007)

nick.rambo said:


> A lot of people :wink: downloaded the demo and googled serials for the full version of the Nero 7 software.
> 
> A lot of people didn't spend $49.


::Let me revise::

A lot of people :4-thatsba stole money from the honest, hardworking software developers at Nero by conducting illegal activities that I do not personally condone. 

A lot of people should be strung up for it.


----------



## edwardsd (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I forgot all about this thread, but I went ahead and purchased the $ 27.99 software plugin that activates the DVD codec and allows me to burn video to DVD disks. The full retail version contains this plugin as well as some additional plugins for Dolby Digital, and MP3 extraction and so forth. I did'nt need those so I only bought the DVD plugin.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the upgrade from nero oem is to the full version and when you login you get access to their fast download servers


----------

